# I don't know what to do - irritated neighbors



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I would appreciate any suggestions...I raised a pigeon that was abandoned on my balcony at 7 days old. I let her come and go from my apartment as she got older, and she eventually joined the flock outside. I've kept feeding her (Paloma) on my balcony, and, needless to say, this has attracted the entire flock (which seems to be getting bigger and bigger!) Unfortunately this means that there is all sorts of pigeon poop on the roof next to me, on the driveway below me, and on my neighbor's balcony (below me). I think they must be getting irritated b/c someone threw a phone book on my balcony today...probably at the pigeons. I don't want my apartment complex manager to take care of them with "pest control", but I don't want to stop feeding Paloma (she comes every morning). What can I do?????

By the way, Paloma is about a year old, and I released her last summer. So she's been free for about 8 months.


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so sorry. I have begun a prayer Novena for you. I thought this type of thing only happened to me. Take Paloma in immediately.
I have had a pet pigeon for 5 years in a very large dog size cage. She is very happy.She doesn't even want to go out.
My animal Novena always works.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Take Paloma in immediately.


I would probably do that. 

Start feeding the flock away from your apartment. 
It's hard enough controlling the pigeons around my house I could not even imagine an apartment.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. I don't think I could catch her now - her 9 months of freedom have allowed her pigeon instincts to take over. She flies when the rest of the flock scatters...

Will the flock teach Paloma to find food on her own if I stop feeding her? It makes me so sad to even think of that...I don't know how I could see her out there wanting food and not feed her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> I would probably do that.
> 
> Start feeding the flock away from your apartment.
> It's hard enough controlling the pigeons around my house I could not even imagine an apartment.


I agree. Try finding a place near by where you can feed the flock. If they don't eat for a day and see you outside, you probably will be able to move them away from your apartment and the neighbors.
This would be a bad time of year to stop feeding and if you do decide to stop entirely, please do it gradually so they will be forced to look elsewhere for food but still have some support while they are looking.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree to find a new feeding spot. Do you want to feed the whole flock or just your rescue bird? If you just want to feed Paloma, then perhaps you can just capture her and make her live like a pet. Poops don't attract nice neighbor. They get repel by it. And if those neighbors complain to the manager you can be kicked out from your place. If not, you will see all those birds dead with either poisons or taken away by pest companies.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

is she tame enough to live at home?would she be happy?would you be able to let her fly and have excercise? if yes,,there are solutions,,,practical stuff,perhaps build a small "pen"or box for her on the balcony,,in scotland we have a lot of tenement buildings and a popular method of keeping pigeons in the city is to use a spuntnik type contaption which allows bird to come and go,if indoors,,stuff such as "pg wear"(flightsuits)are practical for the poo problem(theres a thread here about pg wear)i have a flock who i look after and luckily they come to garden,,i have built a landing board and bought a feeding station to stop mess of seeds on lawn and feed twice daily,,they tend to fly off on roof when feeding time is over,try observing times of feeding and gradually move feeding spot slightly further each time,but if you really want to keep paloma as pet there are plenty people here who can help and support you in your decision good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry you are having problems with your neighbors.

Please read the following link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/feeding-amp-safety-for-feral-pigeons-10849.html


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

irretractable said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> * *I don't think I could catch her now - her 9 months of freedom have allowed her pigeon instincts to take over. She flies when the rest of the flock scatters...*
> 
> ...


* I think that's true in many cases. Some of my releases have stuck around, but there is absolutely no way I could catch them. And they only reason I would try, is if one appeared to be ill or injured.
If a released bird wants to come back inside, they will let you know.

IMO, trying to catch a healthy 'feral' can play a major 'stress factor' role on them as well as the flock they are with. After a couple failed attempts to catch one, the flock becomes learly of eating at all for fear of another human invasion. 

I truly believe this method is harder on the feeder than the birds, but I would suggest cutting down on the feedings. I realize the weather isn't the best in Denver right now and the birds need all the help they can get. By the same token, disgruntled neighbors can be a real challenge.  

I've never had to relocate a flock for feeding, so I'm not sure exactly how one would ago about doing so. For the time being, I would just cut down a bit on the feeding. A small portion is better than none at all.

Do you know if Paloma resides near your apt? If so, and after the flock has retired for the day, give her an extra helping of seeds. 

** Yes, they do learn from the flock. It appears Paloma has learned well. 

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.



tuxedobaby said:


> stuff such as *"pg wear"(*flightsuits)are practical for the poo problem(*theres a thread here about pg wear*)i have a flock who i look after and luckily they come to garden,,i have built a landing board and bought a feeding station to stop mess of seeds on lawn and feed twice daily,,they tend to fly off on roof when feeding time is over,try observing times of feeding and gradually move feeding spot slightly further each time,but if you really want to keep paloma as pet there are plenty people here who can help and support you in your decision good luck


Here's the link to Boni's Bird Wear: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/bi...ere-21642.html

She also designed Dove wear: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/do...ear-27063.html


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

My 2 cents...

Is Paloma getting on fine as a feral ? If so...then, congratulations...you saved a baby's life and successfully allowed her to transition back to the wild, as she was born to do.

In which case, catching her and keeping her inside is an awful, awful idea...and I gotta say I am a bit surprised at those who suggested it. And not just because it'd be hard to do. But because, she's a healthy feral bird now.

Now, if she appears NOT to be getting on well...picked on, ostracized, not looking healthy, not socializing with the others....that is another story.

But if the former...then, yes, just move the feeding site. Or, if there is any way to figure it out, alter the feeding time slightly. For example, the feral flocks here (I was about to say "my" flocks ! :0) come in shifts. The early shift has 3 to 5, the middle shift another 6 or so, then the late shift adds another 4 or so. If there were one particular bird I wanted to try to focus on...and keep the mass away a bit more....I would determine which "shift" the pidge is in, and cut back/stop feeding at the other shifts.

This will quickly reduce the mass of ferals coming each day; they figure out quite fast when something has changed or the free lunch has moved on.

Another version of this is simply skipping a feeding every few days...this may well compute to some of the birds that the source is no longer as reliable. The issue there is, would Paloma be one of them or not...


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions and kind words. Paloma does seem to be getting on quite well as a feral - she's one of the healthier-looking ones and always has her place at the food. I couldn't imagine catching her now and bringing her inside, especially to my tiny apartment where I'm only allowed to keep caged animals - she's been free for about 9 mos now.

There's about 20 pigeons who come in the AM, and I only feed them once...so I'm guessing that means they're finding food elsewhere as well. I'm going to have to think about this. Ughh...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

irretractable said:


> ... She flies when the rest of the flock scatters...
> 
> Will the flock teach Paloma to find food on her own if I stop feeding her? It makes me so sad to even think of that...I don't know how I could see her out there wanting food and not feed her.



She is part of the flock now. They are getting food elsewhere, I can guarantee it. They know there is food at your place, so when they are making the rounds, they come your way.
Try feeding them on the lawn, or cut down to a couple of times a week. This may sound mean, but the alternative is to have the manager contact a pest control agency and they (The birds) could be trapped and killed or just poisoned.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Stop feeding any of the pigeons there, completely. No matter what. You are going to get some of them killed by your neighbors. Someone will shoot them with a B-B gun or throw firecrackers at them.

That is what many humans do when bothered by pigeons. Sad, but true.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Those of you that don't understand city flocks, please don't be so quick with your assessment of this situation.
I stopped feeding my feral flock because I was ordered to do so by the city. They didn't have another source and some did die. At the time, everyone said just as some of you have said...that they were finding food elsewhere and that they would be alright. It just wasn't the case.
I really like Jaye's suggestion about feeding fewer amounts of Pigeons at several feedings.


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

*yes the others will take care of her. I have seen this.*



irretractable said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I don't think I could catch her now - her 9 months of freedom have allowed her pigeon instincts to take over. She flies when the rest of the flock scatters...
> 
> Will the flock teach Paloma to find food on her own if I stop feeding her? It makes me so sad to even think of that...I don't know how I could see her out there wanting food and not feed her.



I have seen pigeons befriend a weakened sparrow; a flock of sparrows adopt a one eyed starking [ for past 10 months; a flock of sparrows befriend and share ho;l;y tree grove home with flock of migrating robins caught in early unexpected December blizzard this past year.

If you cant catch Paloma. just start feeding in a nearby paRK. When I started getting comments, even too much curiosity, I moved my feeding area a block away, on several occassions. The birds found me within 20 minutes. All were adjusted within 1=2 days.

i live near Boston Ma. Bad snowy winter this year; If you live in warmer climate and insects grass seeds are available, she should be allright anyway.

Start feeding in a park or empty lot; don't worry too much in the summer. feed less but start feeding regularly again in the winter.

Keep a low profile. Remmember, even a constant "observer who thinks it is cute" can turn in an instant especially if they have personal problems, and take it out on pigeons, calling them "flying rats, dusease carriers " etc.

I know this. A woman in my office with "personal hang ups" was insulted about her weight by a coworker. She im mediately turned on the "cute" birds as scape goats/birds. I immediately moved the flock.

Stop feeding near your apartment; move to park or empty lot. everything will be fine. I am praying for your peace and contentment which only comes with knowing Paloma and pigeons are fine as well as for the birds.

God/Goddess Bless


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the idea of gradually cutting back as well. For now, I realized that if I put out the food at night, they'll come in the morning before dawn so people don't see them. Of course, that doesn't help the poop on the neighbor's balcony below me...

There is a park near me, but I don't know if I'm allowed to feed them there. I'll have to look into this. Fortunately, this time of year in Denver starts to be a little nicer. There's still really cold snowy days, but there's also warmer sunny days. 

It's sad - sometimes on the weekends I feed them more than once. Today, there were two pigeons who just sat on my balcony waiting all morning, then all afternoon. I finally gave in and put out a little more food. The good thing is, Paloma wasn't one of them! She came in the morning but hasn't been hanging out all day.


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh. I just read your other post again. You only have 20? PLEASE move to a park or empty lot. If you can only feed a couple of times per week, this would be a help.

When pigeons die when feeder stops it is because either they have always been fed by others AND also have no other food source in areas such as I live with hard winters. But everything helps. If you only have 20 and been feeding less than a year, if you feed occassionally in a near by park, everything will be fine.

The birds will abbsolutely find you and the food. Before I ever had to move my dining area, on occassion the birds would flock at me 2to 3 blocks away wheen they were hanging out at Downtown Crossing when I was on my way to work from subway.

Anyway, i had been praying about this and I have gotten "THE INNER PEACE" which alwats indicates that the situation is Healed. You will know what to do, the Birds will be fine and You will be at Peace,


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> Is Paloma getting on fine as a feral ? If so...then, congratulations...you saved a baby's life and successfully allowed her to transition back to the wild, as she was born to do.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I agree with what Jaye says. If she is getting on well with the ferrals, then it would be mean and unfair to catch her to be kept inside. And I think his decision about cutting back on the feedings is a good one.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

My 2 cents;  

Honestly, we all love our birds whether they are free flyers or house pigeons, live in a loft or whatnot. But when it comes to their safety. THEN it becomes our responsibility to do what is right for THEM; not for ourselves. I guess you could go at this 2 ways:

1.)I know that there will be a sad place in your heart to have her go. BUT you have raised her well and it is time now. If you keep feeding her only so that you can ck. on her and make sure she is ok, then you have to at some point, realise that this is only something that will make you feel better .... not Paloma. Why wait on taking a chance to stop feeding. She depends on you for safety and IMO it is your responsibility to help her be safe ... If she never returns BE thankful that she has taken flight and connected with a feral flock who have accepted her in as their own. She will need that . She is bringing the flock to you..... and I would hate for you to have to learn a lesson the hard way and in a few months be devistated that the flock has been poisoned.

OR

2.) Approach the building manager... Maybe there is a common area that you could feed at ... as long as you take responsibility for cleaning up the mess. YOU never know until you ask. Gather your facts and use it as a way to educate people about pigeons... My mom used to say ... "Where theres a Will theres a WAY" Sometimes you just have to be relentless. I believe that ... Honestly this thread pulls right at my heart srtings and If I was still living In Colorado Springs ... I'd be in Denver helping you to plead YOUR case..... Good luck, I will send my positive thoughts to you! Say a hello to Paloma and know that whatever happens is what is supposed to be.

(((( Hugs to you))))


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is just like feeding any other wild bird, too think any member of a feral flock of pigeons will die because you stop feeding them is way off. 
If you quit feeding birds in your wild bird feeder, they move on, not die. it is the same with any feral pigeon flock, by feeding them you are only causing you, and them problems in the future. Each day over a week or two, feed them less than STOP! Dave P.S. I guarantee you if you keep feeding them near your building there will be more, and more, and since the feed source is close, they will start nesting in the area, and you will have a REAL problem. Call me the "jungle boy" when it comes to feral pigeons I GREW UP playing with them!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Eyla, insects? Pigeons befriending sparrows? SORRY, the pigeons in your part of the world are different than any i have seen or heard about. Dave


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Eyla, insects? Pigeons befriending sparrows? SORRY, the pigeons in your part of the world are different than any i have seen or heard about. Dave


dont be so quick to judge....I know most of the time, pigeons are looking after number one.....but when maternal instincts kick in....anything can happen. I saw a mallard mom adopt a late season diver duck (merganser??) baby and defend it it with every ounce of her being.
I have also heard of pigeons pecking their own to death....hmm sounds like humans!!

thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/what-in-the-world-31519.html?highlight=mouse+babies


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you all. You're right, if I continue to feed I'm just putting her and the flock at risk. I felt a little better a couple days ago because it looks like Paloma's found a mate...so maybe they'll take care of each other.


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Eyla, insects? Pigeons befriending sparrows? SORRY, the pigeons in your part of the world are different than any i have seen or heard about. Dave


They ARE different, The crew I feed consists of sparrows, now a few starlings and pigeons. I had a lot more in the really bad part of the winter. After they come to know each other, the interaction amongst the inner circle, the regulats is AMAZING. Last summer the entire sparrow population took care of one born lame. EVERYONE fed her, put food in her mouth, long after they stopped feeding other babies. funny thing is, she could really target a piece of bread for hersekf, but, everytime she tweeted , another sparrow would give her another piece of bread.

In my other winter only feeding site, there have been 2 sparrows living with about 20o pigeons all winter long.


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

*Paloma will do fine.*

And, yes. I think Paloma will do fine. She is definetly part of the pigeon community now. As I am sure you know, pigeons mate for life. Then she will also have kids,


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

? confused:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucky just roll with it and smileeeeeee lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, Okay, You are right Lakota. I have always dealt in facts. TRUE, there are few put out there anymore. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

you forgot the smile lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! I like you!     Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

ok my job is done here , Im going to bed lol have a good night


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep! i am way over due, Dave


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

*How is everything with Paloma and friends?*

How is Paloma doing?


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*I had the same problem.....*

I had the same problem and it seriously caused me a ton of anxiety.My pigeon Jerry came everyday and slowy the flock grew and grew until there was literally 40 out there in the mornin.I fed them and then I tried to spook them without scaring them.I would take out the trash or toss a little stick in the air .I wanted them to come eat but not hang out all day and poop on the neighbors brand new roof.So, its been like 6 months since the large group and it is much smaller and more manageable.Actually,I am distraught because I believe Jerry may be dead because she has not been here for a week and a day.It is sinking in now that it has been so many days.  It has been a very hard few days .The longest she ever stayed away was 4 days .Anyway I know the stress of not wanting upset neighbors but loving the pigeons .Now that Jerry hasnt been around I only had 8 pigeons this morning.But it tears my heart out to see these guys without Jerry so if they stop coming I will probably stop feeding at home.Enjoy your pidge while you can .


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Eyla, insects? Pigeons befriending sparrows? SORRY, the pigeons in your part of the world are different than any i have seen or heard about. Dave


I live in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, and my pigeons have done the same. They allowed a couple of little starlings to join them last winter, which was unusually cold, snowy and they literally hang out together. They mutually co-operate. They pigeons let the starlings come in to check and see if the coast is clear (and safe) and when the starlings being to feed, the pigeons come. The pigeons get squawked at by the Starlings, but they gently ignore the scoldings and co-operate with them, so I also have seen this behavior.


----------

